# Solved: Online Videos won't work in full screen anymore



## Signal50 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi. First, sorry if I don't apply the correct terminology at any point - tired and having brain freezes, too. For about two weeks now, when I visit websites like hulu or youtube, and I click the function to watch the selected video full screen, I'll continue to get the sound, but the full screen video will freeze on whatever the last image was in regular size, and the video part won't play on until I hit ESC and go back. To my knowledge, I've not downloaded or changed anything that could be conflicting. The video enlarging function had worked fine until one night when my husband was watching videos and it didn't work. I have a Gataway laptop with Windows Vista, and I use Internet Explorer 7, with a wireless router connected to TimeWarner Cable Roadrunner. As I noted, everything was fine, and videos enlarged and played with no problems, and now we can't do full screen without the image freezing and the sound continuing on. 

Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot or rule out any conflicts or issues? Thank you all! Suzanne


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player? It's version 
10.0.22.87.

Also, do you have the latest Java Runtime version 6 update 13?


----------



## Signal50 (Jan 9, 2005)

I uploaded the latest versions of Adobe Flashplayer, and Java, per your suggestions. Then rebooted my computer. And now the videos play in full screen. THANK YOU! Once again, the folks at Tech Support Guy hold my hand and solve my problem! I love this site.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome! :up:


----------

